# antishort bushings on MC cable



## BSSTG (Sep 17, 2015)

Greetings,

Where in the 2014 NEC is the requirement for antishort bushings to be visible after install on MC cable and the like?

thanks

BSSTG


----------



## BSSTG (Sep 17, 2015)

nevermind guys. The connectors are listed for the purpose. My mistake.

BS


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 18, 2015)

Anti-short bushings are not required with type MC.

NEMA bulletin 90


----------

